# Help ID fork on Merckx Titanium AX



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Bike is a 96-97 Titanium Merckx Ax. The fork is a bit of a puzzle. It is very light somewhere in the range of 400-500g (cant remember exactly) but in the carbon fork weight range. The crown is aluminum, fork blades are carbon with aluminum drop outs. 

At first I thought it was a Wound Up, Kenisis or early Easton Aero (like Bikepedia suggest). Yet I cant find a single image of any other fork like it. 

Anyone one have any clue what it is? Thanks:thumbsup:


----------

